# Attention ZK and all other Bombers!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We, at Zilla Killas, Inc have decided that we need to do another mass bombing. Not going to keep it a secret from the victim, not going to do this one quietly. This Brother has this coming big time....I have been here for a few months and this brother wasn't around at all...then he returns and just starts CRAZY bombing runs....so who is in on a mass hit on Jenady/Jim???

1. Primetime76
2.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

As always I'm in


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I think all of ZK is in on this as we discussed. I am in!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

1. Primetime76
2. Vicini
3. djangos
4. Hannibal


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

There may be a first wave attack today. Just sayin....

hehehehehe..........


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep....


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lets do this !!!!! Back to ZK HeadQuarters for me, i am holding secretary interviews today. :eyebrows:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Lets do this !!!!! Back to ZK HeadQuarters for me, i am holding secretary interviews today. :eyebrows:


Man, I am not sure how Milan would be as a secretary.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Man, I am not sure how Milan would be as a secretary.


No No No, its Milano, as in Alissa Milano, shes our first interview today.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

What?! Is the rest of the unit on R&R?........


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Who ever they are they are I have a feeling they are in for a BIG one!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> No No No, its Milano, as in Alissa Milano, shes our first interview today.


I like Alissa Milano...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

We are all here man! Congratulations on that big hit on you! Go enjoy a couple and come back for more!!



piperdown said:


> What?! Is the rest of the unit on R&R?........


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Jenady, you're welcome to come up here and hide from the fallout, at least until it's safe to return home LOL

Good luck man, this can't be good for you..... :biggrin1:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

djangos said:


> We are all here man! Congratulations on that big hit on you! Go enjoy a couple and come back for more!!


Oh, I'm ready....people have been warned NOT to poke the BEAR...well the bear has been poked and is feeling downright ornery....I'm ready to light it up, push the button, pull the trigger, yell "incoming" and "fire in the hole"!

If we're still going after who I think we are I'm all for a border war!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I think you spell dysfunctional Z-I-L-L-A K-I-L-L-A-S.........:evil::mischief:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Jenady, you're welcome to come up here and hide from the fallout, at least until it's safe to return home LOL
> 
> Good luck man, this can't be good for you..... :biggrin1:


Remember the old Cold War concept of the deterrence of a strong and overwhelming offense?

I'm just saying...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jenady said:


> Remember the old Cold War concept of the deterrence of a strong and overwhelming offense?
> 
> I'm just saying...


Consider it a "welcome back" gift, my friend...A threat of an overwhelming offense does not strike fear in the hearts of any true bomber (I am sure that you will agree).


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Consider it a "welcome back" gift, my friend...A threat of an overwhelming offense does not strike fear in the hearts of any true bomber (I am sure that you will agree).


Get your a$$ to the board room !!! lol


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Jim!!*

We have our ordinance pointed at you! Its all set and I strongly suggest that you not only reinforce your mailbox, house and yard but also do something about the surroundings and your neighborhood!

ZK for lyfe!!

*All other ZKs to the board room for final orders!*


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just left the board room, Target and Launch date are locked in. Im not jumping rank here, so i leave it up to my man Sandz to release this launch date, so all participants will fire as a group !! I will be holding more scretary interviews today. :martini:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you sure they are all secretaries?? :mischief:



BlackandGold508 said:


> Just left the board room, Target and Launch date are locked in. Im not jumping rank here, so i leave it up to my man Sandz to release this launch date, so all participants will fire as a group !! I will be holding more scretary interviews today. :martini:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I want in...!:bx I owe some retaliation for the destruction Sir Jenady caused during his comeback. Someone PM me... Please?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't worry Jim, it will be a dud:flypig:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenady said:


>


Jim been so long since we herfed with Ron I am glad you posted your picture, was almost forgetting what you looked like. Waiting for the day we can smoke those A's Brother!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Jim been so long since we herfed with Ron I am glad you posted your picture, was almost forgetting what you looked like. Waiting for the day we can smoke those A's Brother!


NOW THAT, sounds like an amazing time !!!!


----------

